# Cutting plastic on a miter saw



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I need to cut a black plastic pipe, 3.5" OD with walls 0.25" thick at right angles. I would like to use my miter saw but am wondering if I can use my existing wood blade (60 teeth) or do I need to spend $130 on a dedicated plastic blade.

BTW this likely to be a one-off job and a cost of the new blade is hard to justify.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

The more teeth a blade has, the better for plastic. But, you said this will be a "one-off" job, you shouldn't have any issues. If you have a band saw, this would work even better. Far better than blades made specifically for plastics.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

*ditto* on what Hamlin said ...the mite saw may bust the pipe ...or use a hack saw in a miter box


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Turn the blade backward in the miter saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi crquack

They make a cheap plastic tube cutter just for that job.one or two turns with the plastic tool and it's done, many plumbers use them all the time now days for drain pipe../HD/Lowes/many others...

The cheap and easy way, hack saw.

http://www.easy2diy.com/cm/easy/diy_ht_3d_index.asp?page_id=35749959
=======



crquack said:


> I need to cut a black plastic pipe, 3.5" OD with walls 0.25" thick at right angles. I would like to use my miter saw but am wondering if I can use my existing wood blade (60 teeth) or do I need to spend $130 on a dedicated plastic blade.
> 
> BTW this likely to be a one-off job and a cost of the new blade is hard to justify.


----------



## BlondeWood (Oct 11, 2004)

I've always cut PVC pipe on my miter say. I've gone as large as 2 1/2 in or 3 in. No problem for me. No special blade, just my regular 50 tooth.
Vicki


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all.
Did it with the existing blade. Worked like a charm!


----------

